
Zoneminder 1.32.3 released - LinuxBender
https://zoneminder.com/blog/
======
detaro
URL should probably be: [https://zoneminder.com/blog/2018/12/08/and-justice-
for-all.h...](https://zoneminder.com/blog/2018/12/08/and-justice-for-all.html)

Since I'll need something in this space soon: I've heard Zoneminder is
powerful but somewhat idiosyncratic - any other contenders I should take a
look at? (Requirements: open source or cheap (hobby use), running on Linux)

